# i'm back



## amelhope (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello !  How's everyone ? Wow ! It has been a loooooooooong time . And i can see that there are some changes   i hope everyone is fine  i missed WF so much


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Amelhope. Haven't seen you in a while 

It's good to have you back. Stick around for a while this time, won't you?


----------



## amelhope (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah   u know what ? I thought that none of u guys will remember me but thanks


----------



## Boofy (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah hello! I wasn't around when you were active but I'm Boofy, nice to meet you :3


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2015)

Yep, I remember you, and that avatar I belive. Good to see you back.


----------



## amelhope (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi boofy nice to meet u too 
I'm amel


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 15, 2015)

amelhope said:


> Yeah   u know what ? I thought that none of u guys will remember me but thanks




Of course I remember you Amelhope. I'm really glad you're doing okay too


----------



## amelhope (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2015)

That avatar is memorable, welcome back.

EDIT: Sorry, I thought my first post had not taken for some reason.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2015)

It can't have been that long or I wouldn't remember you. Anyhow once you have 10 posts..... oh, wait a minute,:scratch: that won't be a problem.:thumbr:

Welcome back.:sunny:


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi amel, I'm so glad you found your way back to us.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 16, 2015)

I also remember you.  Welcome back.  We're always open.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 7250View attachment 7250


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 17, 2015)

Esc put it best, welcome back, you have been missed.


----------



## amelhope (Jan 18, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 7250View attachment 7250



Thank u so much escorial 

- - - Updated - - -



bazz cargo said:


> Esc put it best, welcome back, you have been missed.



Thank you


----------



## dither (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to see you posting again Amel.


----------



## amelhope (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you dither


----------

